# My take on Fish Tacos



## jamesb (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, we are trying to avoid going to the grocery store and using up the stuff we have in the freezer... Thawed out some tilapia fillets. Split them down the middle, tossed in seasoned flour and fried. Lightly fried some fresh corn tortillas (did have to go to store for these). Took a tortilla and placed a piece of fish, green cabbage and a bit of a sauce made mainly from mayo, sour cream, lime and lemon juice... After the pic was taken put a big spoon of salsa and a squeeze of lime on top and ate 'em up...


----------



## hoser (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks tasty James...I love tilapia.

Nice meal for a hot summer night.


----------



## dexter (Jul 27, 2009)

They look delicious!!!!!


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 27, 2009)

First time I ever tried fish tacos was at a retired Marine's Mexican resturant.  He kept trying to get me to try them but I refused for quite awhile.  Finally, he talked me into it.....now it's about all I eat at his place!!  Good Stuff!  And yours look good as well!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks so good you might get Bobby Flay knocking on your door for a throwdown.


----------



## rivet (Jul 27, 2009)

Mighty tasty looking taco's there. Good job!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 29, 2009)

Those look fantastic.  I love fish tacos that are done well.


----------



## athabaskar (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of Tilapia, but I have some Flounder in the freezer just waiting to become tacos. Thanks for the dinner idea!


----------



## thestealth (Jul 30, 2009)

Those look great!  My first experience with fish tacos was in Cozumel, Mex.  They used some kind of pickled red cabbage and fresh avocado's and pico de gallo.  Try as I might, I've not been able to duplicate the cabbage.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 30, 2009)

fish tacos are great with the right ingreadents


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been looking for a good fish taco recipe so thanks.


----------

